# Recruiting FAQs



## da1root

Note: This is a new document and I will start adding to it as I see the same questions appear in the threads; but this thread will remain locked.  

Cheers,
Buck_HRA
------------------------------

Q1: Are spots saved on a BMQ/BMOQ for a specific occupation?

A: No, the only division on the courses is language (English/French).  Each BMQ/BMOQ can have any of the occupations that exist in the CAF.  
The only other difference is that the ROTP entry plan normally has its BMQ split apart into two summers of training (Mod 1 & Mod 2).
------------------------------

Q2: When are selections done?

A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0 
------------------------------

Q3: How long after a selection occurs will it take for me to be told whether I'm selected?

A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0
------------------------------

Q4: What is the intake for my trade for this year?

A:
2018/2019 Subsidized Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127070.0.html
2018/2019 DEO Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127069.0.html
2018/2019 NCM Intake: The CAF has over 100 NCM occupations that it is actively recruiting for; and with intake numbers changing through the year - as such a thread with all the NCM Occupations is not manageable. 
------------------------------

Q5: The "Now Hiring" tag on the CAF website is no longer displayed, does that mean the trade is closed?

A: Maybe, hold on for the long answer.

The "Now Hiring" on the CAF website is triggered by there not being enough applicants in the system for a given occupation.

When there are enough applicants in the system for a given occupation the "Attraction Ops" component is "Closed"; when "Attraction Ops" is "Closed" this causes two things to happen: (1) The "Now Hiring" tag to be removed from the website; and (2) Applications will not be processed beyond intake for that occupation.  You can still apply for that occupation if that's the only job you want to do for the CAF; your file simply will not be processed until the "Attraction Ops" is open again.

The next component/piece is "Processing Ops". "Processing Ops" is not displayed on the website is simply an internal component to let the CFRC's know that they can still process a file right up to and including "Ready for Competition List" as there are still open positions for that occupation.  Once there are enough applicants on the Competition List for that occupation or once all positions have been given out for the year (i.e. SIP = 0); then the "Processing Ops" will be closed as well.

So just because the website isn't showing "Now Hiring" any longer does not mean that the occupation is filled for the year.

------------------------------


----------



## da1root

Note: This is a new document and I will start adding to it as I see the same questions appear in the threads; but this thread will remain locked.  

Cheers,
Buck_HRA
------------------------------

Q1: Are spots saved on a BMQ/BMOQ for a specific occupation?

A: No, the only division on the courses is language (English/French).  Each BMQ/BMOQ can have any of the occupations that exist in the CAF.  
The only other difference is that the ROTP entry plan normally has its BMQ split apart into two summers of training (Mod 1 & Mod 2).
------------------------------

Q2: When are selections done?

A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0 
------------------------------

Q3: How long after a selection occurs will it take for me to be told whether I'm selected?

A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0
------------------------------

Q4: What is the intake for my trade for this year?

A:

2019/2020 Subsidized Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/129572.0.html
2019/2020 DEO Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/129573.0.html
2019/2020 NCM Intake: The CAF has over 100 NCM occupations that it is actively recruiting for; and with intake numbers changing through the year - as such a thread with all the NCM Occupations is not manageable. 

2018/2019 Subsidized Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127070.0.html
2018/2019 DEO Intake: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127069.0.html
2018/2019 NCM Intake: The CAF has over 100 NCM occupations that it is actively recruiting for; and with intake numbers changing through the year - as such a thread with all the NCM Occupations is not manageable. 
------------------------------

Q5: The "Now Hiring" tag on the CAF website is no longer displayed, does that mean the trade is closed?

A: Maybe, hold on for the long answer.

The "Now Hiring" on the CAF website is triggered by there not being enough applicants in the system for a given occupation.

When there are enough applicants in the system for a given occupation the "Attraction Ops" component is "Closed"; when "Attraction Ops" is "Closed" this causes two things to happen: (1) The "Now Hiring" tag to be removed from the website; and (2) Applications will not be processed beyond intake for that occupation.  You can still apply for that occupation if that's the only job you want to do for the CAF; your file simply will not be processed until the "Attraction Ops" is open again.

The next component/piece is "Processing Ops". "Processing Ops" is not displayed on the website is simply an internal component to let the CFRC's know that they can still process a file right up to and including "Ready for Competition List" as there are still open positions for that occupation.  Once there are enough applicants on the Competition List for that occupation or once all positions have been given out for the year (i.e. SIP = 0); then the "Processing Ops" will be closed as well.

So just because the website isn't showing "Now Hiring" any longer does not mean that the occupation is filled for the year.

------------------------------


----------

